# A big thankyou



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

To Paul at Glossmax. Due to my inability to read my e-mails properly, I ****ed up meeting with Paul to collect some products yesterday, he kindly offered to meet me today instead. His shop isn't open on Tuesdays, so thats what I call excellent customer service.

All the best with the new venture Paul, hope it goes well for you. For those of you who don't know about his new shop http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120001. I don't need an excuse to buy detailing products, ask my postman, so having this facility 10 minutes down the road is not good news for the old bank account.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I missed that thread. I'll have to pop down.

Nice to see you on DW Huw. Hope alls well mate.



Good luck with the Shop Paul looks fantastic


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Nice to see you on DW Huw. Hope alls well mate.


I've had a lot on recently, nearly back to normal (whatever that is). Its well worth a visit to the shop, why not suggest taking the family to Porthcawl on Saturday? Sun shine, ice cream and lots of products to choose from.:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you got a phone number for Paul? I keep looking for one on his site but looks like I've got website blindness so can't find it!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

07977 207 490


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers Peter


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Ah that's cool, i'm not far from Porthcawl either and i was looking at Paul's site the other day for a couple of things - Bilt Hamber Auto Clay (Soft) and a Decent Drying Towel

May well pop down soon. 

Gaz


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

thanks all
I'll get some more details up for the locals soon


----------

